# Cab and parts from Canada



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm reading this months GR mag and see an ad for a replacement cab. On the site under G scale are some good looking parts too. Does anyone have these or know where I could buy them?
http://www.prototypemodelindustries.com/
Thanks for any help, Joe


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

The web-site lists a couple of dealers in Canada. I believe you have to order through one of these. 
Ralph


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah I figured. I was hoping someone had imported some. I just contacted the Hamilton dealer and will try to get some parts. They look pretty sharp.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

They do look good...I'm going to order the CN wide cab kit... 

Keith


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

it arrived today after a wait probably in customs:








Thought some of the builders would like a look!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say, could you take some close ups of this cab? the complete nose, both sides and top, and rear cab back. 

And do a little tape measure work also!?? over all sides, height and width, and the nose sides versus cab sides wall, ( on the sides ) 

I"m just wondering "How Close this might" be as a start for a 1/29 70ACe cab, even tho there are many differences still! 

THX Greatly - Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I will Dirk. It looks like it's close. The height is 3 7/8", width = 4 1/8, 4 1/2" from back to nose angle on side, 2 7/8" wide across side window, 5 1/8" overall from back to nose.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Certain models have different window configs. I was wondering if the cab would be closer to the DC version (SD70M-2)?? I'll have to compare. Maybe some roads order them with the deeper window cuts?? 
Also a close measure to my 1/32 goal. Just a little taller. Hmmm, maybe if I notch in where the sand fill caps, and add side windows........high number boards.....


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

THX !! :~} 

........ for My drawing - 1/29 again, it is 5 9/16" overall length, and 4 3/4" to the nose angle... seems a bit short in length is all... but the rest fits... 

Details are much different tho.. 

windows need to be redone - both front and sides. 

May be worth further consideration - maybe!! 

Then again,.. there is the extensive cab iso-mount line work to contend with also!........... 

And the nose door on the wrong side toooo!

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

To add to the measuring here, 

I have 3.125" on the cab side at the windows, 1 1/4" plus ( + 1/64" maybe ) for the window side height... 

IF,.... a - BIG if here,.. the nose was cut off at the angled down portion, which is 4 7/16" from the rear cab wall, then a fresh and correct nose section could be added and built bak on to teh main cab!! 

Possibilities here... 

Then remove the lower portion following the ISo - lation line work and build a new lower stroage door section - now having the ISO gap. 

Getting closer again...... 

What do you think 

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

There were enough differences that the Ace cab needs a scratch build for me in 1/32 (like the front windows) Now all the angles are sending me for a loop!!


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm getting the hang of posting, now I have to figure out this camera!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Brandon - it's funnny your ACe drawing looks vell'y familiar to Me!! ha 

Angles are easy - he says! They are a result of two intersecting points.... confusing yet? !! 

With your newly added pics it is very clear what happened to the CN cabs vs. a ACe cab. It got punched in the nose, ... all the way to the windows. The "angle" is way off and very blunt when compared to the ACe nose and windshield lines....mmmm 

..............pause for station break................... 

......... 

................ 

........................ 

OK I'm back............. hehe!............. 

Your top pic and the parts you are making look OK so far... what's getting to ya!?? 

............................................................

Now, I'm thinking some more.............. smell anything yet?? 

You show 2 side views, - measure the window wall length for ME - k!! ( the upper portion only - just for the side window area )

................... Dirk - DMS Ry. ( how much did the cab cost? )

I'm still deep pondering this thing................Let me know if I catch fire, .... 

...... mmmmmmmm


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info...still waiting for mine! 

Keith


----------

